# Job Hunting



## Redman (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all, new to the forum but have introduced myself in the introductions sticky. Anyway on with the question/s. I'm currently in IT, have MCP Server 2003, CCNA, CompTIA Network+ and A+ qualifications and we're looking to move to anywhere in Canada as we're sick of the yob culture with their stick a knife in you for looking at me attitude. Wife's sister and her husband are full Canadian citizens and have been for 20+ years. What's our best route for job hunting? Also CV/Resume writing, any tips/hints? 1 last question and it has to do with me only, I have a criminal conviction where I was fined for a Health & Safety irregularity, would this adversely affect our application? Looking forward to any replies.

Redman


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Redman said:


> Hi all, new to the forum but have introduced myself in the introductions sticky. Anyway on with the question/s. I'm currently in IT, have MCP Server 2003, CCNA, CompTIA Network+ and A+ qualifications and we're looking to move to anywhere in Canada as we're sick of the yob culture with their stick a knife in you for looking at me attitude. Wife's sister and her husband are full Canadian citizens and have been for 20+ years. What's our best route for job hunting? Also CV/Resume writing, any tips/hints? 1 last question and it has to do with me only, I have a criminal conviction where I was fined for a Health & Safety irregularity, would this adversely affect our application? Looking forward to any replies.
> 
> Redman


There are basically only two ways into Canada. 1) if your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 occupations Canada is in need of and 2) with pre-arranged employment.

Is your job on THE LIST? Go to Immigrating to Canada: Skilled workers and professionals to so determine. You also require to have a minimum of 67 points and that test is at the same site. You will get additional points because you have relatives here. If not on THE LIST then you must find an employer who is willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you (called a LMO), because a suitable candidate cannot be found in Canada. This is not easy and Canadian employers prefer face-to-face applicants instead of resumés so a job seeking visit might be more appropriate.
Your criminal conviction must be reported on your application. However if it was over five years ago you would be considered rehabilitated.
If you have more questions we will be happy to try and answer for you.
Good Luck.


----------



## Redman (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok thanks, my conviction is only 2 years old so unfortunately it's not "Spent" as they say.


----------

